# My LS got hit at stop sign



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd say sit tight until the insurance dust settles. If it goes in your favor (by which I mean the dumbass who hit you gets stuck with the bill and your insco subrogates your deductible from him), I'd probably go with the black insert. RS package on an LS is kind of pointless.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

coinneach said:


> I'd say sit tight until the insurance dust settles. If it goes in your favor (by which I mean the dumbass who hit you gets stuck with the bill and your insco subrogates your deductible from him), I'd probably go with the black insert. RS package on an LS is kind of pointless.



Referring to the RS bumper right?


----------



## Keith5 (Jan 27, 2012)

coinneach said:


> I'd say sit tight until the insurance dust settles. If it goes in your favor (by which I mean the dumbass who hit you gets stuck with the bill and your insco subrogates your deductible from him), I'd probably go with the black insert. RS package on an LS is kind of pointless.


I like the side skirts.


----------

